# Where to get best price on Texas holey rock



## sparty13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Setting up new 55 gallon tank and was wondering where is the cheapest place to buy Texas holy rock. Also how much do I need ? Thanks!


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

The cheapest place is Texas--I got 200+ pounds for free!

Where do you live?


----------



## albita (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree with Oyster dog. Depends where you live. I live in TX and got it at a local landscape supply for 0.15 per pound...just had to clean it up. There seems to be a lot on ebay too.


----------

